# Audi A3 by B&B Detailing Team (LAN killer)



## Brynjar

Audi A3 - 4 Day Detail by yours truly B&B Detailing Team










Since we have already started the thread a while back ago, it is inappropriate not to put the two teasers that some of you have already seen..

B & B Detailing Team Teaser I:​




B&B Detailing Team Teaser II:​




Day 1 - It has begun, a new world order is here:

*Exterior:

Washiwashi:​*​













The car after machine washing: 









Dirt is delicious. It's important to fill the wheel arches up with snow to protect the wheel houses: 









Bernhard degreasing: 









With only one hand!!:













































Scholl Rapid 9000 at work:




































Degrease:



























And then some:


















Brynjar sprays on a little Scholl Rim7, and keeps it real with 2 hands (Moreover, it is because it is too heavy for him with only one hand): 









Then there was this machine then?!!!:









_"What shall we choose today then?"_(Check out the nice and magnificent beard to Bernhard):









Code first:









_"Only HP rinse for us"_









Have to hold the button in to get water!!:









Recoil on this…. Naaaaaaaaaat: 









Channel Jetting: 



























_"I am the Dancing queen!"_









Things got a little vague for a moment: 













































We broke the rest of all laws and regulations for the cleaning place, we believe:









Tar...choff, choff, Tardis:









Brynjar broke som nasty wind:









Phwe, finaly fresh air again:









Slightly more Tardis: 













































Brynjar struggled a bit with his stomach that day, so the mask was kept on:




































Seemingly shiny!: 









More degreasing: 









Now with Prickbort: 









We also managed to get one picture from the hand washing :








____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Back in the Mansion:*

Optimum NoRinse i sprayflaske Optimum NoRinse in spray bottle 
Optimum NoRinse i bøtte Optimum NoRinse in the bucket 
Swissvax Waschpudel. Swissvax Waschpudel. 
CG Miracle Dryer CG Miracle Dryer 
Cobra HD Towel Cobra HD Towel 
Mange kanner med vann Many containers with water 
Scholl Eraser Clay Blue Scholl Eraser Clay Blue










No need to wait for the song to finish. No sound on this one  





No rinse









One small pour: 









Was this enough? No, far from.. Put in a whole lot more:









Stardet with a funny little washing thingie :lol: :









It was really bad. Like rubbing an old dry school sponge on the board:









Tried to turn it, but still ridiculously bad: 









SV Washpudel next:


















Bernhard is trying something new ... Clay: 


















Brynjar claying too, but try to "keepin it real". (PS: He is short-sighted):









We then got a visit from the weekend's apprentice - Lars. Bernhard is Lars's support contact, and he is usually only with Bernhard on Tuesdays and Thursdays, but had received leave from the municipality to take part in some madness and polish motivation. Bernard also got paid overtime for the entire weekend: 









Lars showing posing in the mirror:









Wiping dry:









This is what we was up against:





Rock chip repair:

Audi Phantomblack
Primer
Diamond Drill bit
Motip Entfetter.
"Qtips"
3M "mini" sander

Close-up from the hood and some great chip rocks: 









Bosch and diamond drill bit:









1500rpm B) :









Where there is corrosion it's much quicker to clean it out if you're using a drill, but you have to be steady:









Bernhard tests a few small spots by hand: 


















So a small clip with Bosch sanding. 
This is simply done to save time during the removal of corrosion in paint damage. Very effective, but it is important to have a good drill, and preferably with the spin-spin at the front, otherwise it becomes difficult to keep it stable and accurate:





Lars watching Bernhard at work and also on his second Coke.. _"... is this the way to do it?!? Why is he using a hairdryer"_









Two minutes gone by - _"This is great"_. Lars running on third Coke:









3 minutes - _"I wonder how long time this takes?"_:









4 minutes - _"Arrrg, booooooooooring"_:









5 minutes - _"F#%ck this!!"_ (Lars is now out peeing):









While Lars was playing around with the role of tape, Bernhard decided to sneak up on him. (Lars head works as a natural "skid"): 









mmmmmmm, _"Squeel like a pig!"_. Bernhard has an incredible desire to use the wide tape on Lars now: 









Bernhard helps Lars with masking: 









Brynjar fill some rock chips:




































Lars posing again:









Was plenty to touch-up here:









Bernhard is giving it a go:


















Drying:









Stage 1:

Makita 9227CB 
Scholl S17+ Scholl S17 + 
Scholl S10 Scholl S10 
Scholl S02+ Scholl S02 + 
Scholl rubbingpad(Gul) Scholl rubbingpad (Yellow) 
3M Fast Cut Plus (Kun test) 3M Fast Cut Plus (only test) 
Grønn 3M pad Green 3M pad 
Megs MG#105 (Kun test) Megs MG # 105 (test only) 
Burgunder Megs pad (Kun test) Burgundy Megs pad (only test)
Test spot:









Scholl S30 on green Über: 


















Cleaned up a little and took the washing swirls and then some:


















Never a detail without some 50/50 pics:









Still something left here: 



























Something strange have been going on here!!: 









Slightly more enjoyable polishing on the plastic parts with S30:









Bernhard steps it up with school S02+/S03Gold on a yellow pad:









Brynjar testing the new Flex DA with S40 and white sonus pads.









Then a new area with sonus yellow cut pad with MG Ultimate Compound:









Might work, but not on this detail I'm afraid:









Sonus cut pad was quite unpleasant to work with. Mostly because it is very thick and hard, this makes it not very controllable and with very little "feel.":









Some more paint repair:


----------



## Brynjar

Day two: "How to be a player"

Intro:​




Small Flex DA 50/50:









Bernhard polish the tailgate to perfection:









Yellow Scholl with Scholl S02 + about 1800rpm:



























Lars buffing after he has polished a bit:









Unsure whether he should do another round:









Brynjar removing some wet-sanding marks:



























Large amount of paint chips here. Was unfortunately a few who simply did not want to sit, but you'll see that later on:



























More sanding with 3M "mini" sander:













































Or just like this:









Lars using S30 and green über:









Lars-in-action:



























Worked on up to 1500rpm:


















Lars, in his focused state of mind did not even notice that we had some ladies in for a "little" visit:









Lots of wet-sanding:



























Happy times:









Close-up, with Macro lense:


















Removing the "blob":









Lars close to caving in.... phew:









ONR as lube:









Then we received a visit from the upcoming father. Torgeir has very sticky fingers, and we actually planned to buy him a kid toy for him to play with, but we forgot. Fortunately Brynjar is a generous guy and willingly shares his toys with Torgeir. He was actually occupied with the 3M sander for the next 45 minutes:









Lars has made some really cool "effect" paint:









S02+ on yellow pad effect. The best look for the sunny days:









Skeptical. Product recommendation:









Overview picture. Messy place:









Put me on now  :​




Bernhard is the only one washing his hands and keepin it clean. (although the incident at Burger King will have to go unsaid past):









Lars pee without washing his hands:









Bernhard is on the floor to take one for the "team." Lars is close behind taking notes:









If there is anyone out there who's got a good way to polish the lower panels on, feel free to howl out):



























Then came the crow:









Lars was becoming very "hot," so he was just toying around.(notice the sudden tempted head shift from Bernhard - had to hold him back):









Lars working out with a RS4 tyre:









Lars taking driver lessons:
We found that it was time that Lars made it to the next level in polishing and then it's only one way to do it.. Be honest, give constructive feedback and not at least, veeeeeery close monitoring. Lars thought it was a bit strange at first, but soon came into it:









_"You need to relax a bit more to avoid the shaking!":_









_"Much better Lars. Now you're doing good":_









_"I said ReLAAAAAAx. Don't force the pad. Just let the machine tell you were you're going and follow the motion!"_









_"There you go!. Be careful with the edges  ":_









After the previous pictures we'll switch over to some neutral pictures of the hood:


















Bernhard dry and browses:









Browsing Veedars collection .. Veedar has received a bulk of goodies from SS, SV and more Some brushes, sonus pads (which we tested a bit further up), Nano, lots of Megs, G220 DA and a Carlsberg beer to go with the SV Shield.









Nanolexing the glass ceiling:



























Nanolex sponge:













































Lookie lookie snookie:









Weapons of choice:









Bernhard is satisfied:









or not?









Seems a bit skeptical:









Wiping away:









After wiping we find a small accident. We filled a dent and nick on the door. Then when Bernhard was sanding down the "blob" he unfortunately cracked through the paint after just a short while. Part of the reason may be that the metal had "changed the structure" and was much more crispy on the surrounding areas from the dent:









Some more filling from the hood:









As Bernhard dries up in the sun:









Again, there is not long before Bernards mind start drifting away:









Its Lars cap you can glimpse in the lower part of the picture:









_"Right there, yeah!!!!" :_


















Bernhard has polished rear bumper with S02 + and yellow, followed by S30 and green über.. Done a great job here:









Brynjar takes over Olympic torch on regards to drying:









Naiiiiiis:









Brynjar thought it was funny for exactly 45 seconds:









Then Brynjar started to mess around:









with Scholl's pad brush:









The brush struggled to get through the steel wool:









Bernhard putting on Nanolex sealer:









Wiping off:









The young apprentice took a break again, and had a good view while we worked:









No, we'd all pause:









Discovered the we had not polished up the front yet!!:









So Brynjar rather went over to some gloss polishing:









Busted!! Holo-killer... Put a pad askew on a rotating machine, and you have an insanely strong DA. Does it work - YES, but shakes well!:









Nice results though:


















Bernhard started on the other side with S30 and green über:



























Brynjar keep'n-it real by holding the door himself while polishing:


















Brynjar had a headache, so he decided to splash a little ONR in his face:









Brynjar thought it might work better if he dipped his head all the way in the bucket:









_"Get in there":_


















_"Ohhhh, yes!":_













































*B&B Detailing Team test heavy cut compounds*










*Some words about the test:*
We wanted to find out which of the three heavy cut compounds that was most effective only with machine pressure, and also which of those had the best cut, lubrication, less dust, finest finish and least holos.
We taped up three close to equal areas, applied the equal amount of compound on the pad and used pads recommended to the different manufacturer. This is to test it against the manufacturer's recommendations. You will probably react to the large areas we're using, but this was simply done to test the lubrication ability. On all of the areas there is equal wet-sanding marks, which made it easier for us to evaluate the different brands up against each other.
As in all tests there will be some disagreements, such as the quantity of product, size of the pads, similarity on the surfaces, how we break down the polish and much more. It's easy to be wise afterwards, and we also see some things we could have done differently. Any ways, hope you like the test, regardless of what your favorite compound is, and the results from the test. 

We had a poll on the Norwegian forum prior to the results. Here's the results from that one:









We started with MG # 105:









MG # 105 :​




Number two was 3M FCP+:









3M FCP+:​




Then Scholl S02+:









Scholl S02+:​




Some random pictures:


















Properly "primed" MG pad:



























FCP + on the left after the first round without pressure:









Refill of FCP+:



























MG:


























































































S02+:

















































































Results  :​




Back to the rest of the detail then:



















Brynjar played a bit with the camera and took pictures with slightly different shutter speed while zoomed in / out:

















































































Brynjar wanted to test some MG # 7 Show Car Glaze with Flex DA and finishing pad from MG:









A couple of passes with medium pressure:


















MG # 7 is actually a hand product and after this test, we can't recommend using it in combination with the DA another one to spread it out.(not recommended by manufacturer either) The reason is that the made micro-swirls and marring with the paint and simply destroyed the finish from the last steps:


















Recommend double-clicking it, crank up the resolution to 720p and watch it in full screen. Then you'll get all the details ​


----------



## Brynjar

Day 3 - Finalizing:

Intro:​




Bernhard started the day with a pint of Coke straight down the drain:









We had to remove the polish test results before Truls and Dennis arrived, so we started with the hood:


















A little grumpy:









A smack on the butt and Brynjar was happy again:









Then we lost the electricity:









Polished at 3000rpm for about 3 minutes:


















Last cleanup from the lacquer filling.. We really struggled to get a couple of spots to sit, so we filled them almost every day :- (the reason might be to short cure time):










3M control spray:


















Used MF:









Then came Truls &....:









Dennis:









After a couple hours of monologue (Truls talks a looooot) he was ready to roll up his sleeves (he never actually did that):









Truls shows the famous Hokksund pose: How to pose with SunGun the real Hokksundway(place in Norway):









Brynjar keeping it real by cleaning pad'en with your fingers (Too bad his face does not show in the picture as he started to cry straight away, but after a good hug and a pink "The Little Mermaid" patch and a biscuit, everything was ok again:









Brynjar continues with a yellow pad and Scholl Scholl S02 +:









And then some:









Picture from the one door:









IPA:









Good:


















Truls inspecting closer (though without his contact lenses):


















Skeptical:









No, he was just kidding:









Got some t-shirts from Truls which was incredibly cool.. Thanks for those:









Truls with Scholl finishing pad, CFP and DA:









Shiiiiiiiiiiiny:


















Interior:

We gave the interior a round too. The chairs are black leather and are really in a good condition even though they are not as often inserted with leather cream:


















Vacuuming floors with Foma Powervac 1150:



























Truls had a slightly strange day when he had forgotten the coffee and cigarettes at home:


















All interior vinyl was washed with Duragloss APC 1 / 10:









Pedals getting a good cleaning:









Continued depreciation of the coffee and cigarettes:









Polishing Dust in the "gutters" of tailgate:









Even more:


















Lars wiping the chairs with MF having scrubbed with CG and Leather Cleaner Swissvax Leather Brush:









Nice and clean:









Mere remnants:


















It's clearly that Lars are used to get whipped around at home, since he scrubs like only a woman can:









Yes, what canwe say. Dennis also visited... Did he do anything? Well, depends on what you mean.. He toyed with the SunGunt, with a microscope on some MF, and since Truls had taken him to visit McDonald's prior to the visit he was nice and calm until there was children's television time:









Concentrate now::









Truls running only 3.5 here .. hmmm, burde heller vært på 5,5!! hmmm, should rather have been on 5.5!:









Polishing a car while hanging upside down from the ceiling:









Brynjar was a bit grumpy again, even though it was night:









In honor of Bo Bjorke, Brynjar has saved up nails for your sake:









Concentrated:









Bernhard on the floor again taking one for the team with CG Metal Shine and mf:









After a background from basic conditions, this work is very enjoyable for Bernhard:









Bernhard showing a perfect spoon postion, mummy style:



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Glossy and attractive with a little corrosion on the inside:


















New licence plate holder sponsored by Truls:



























Tag-team:









Cannot let Lars do whatever he likes just because we are approaching the end:

















OH YEAH:




































Brynjar concentrating again:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Washing the inside of the windows:









Wow, Dennis is actually working a little bit 









Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro:


















Finally, Truls got his coffee and cigarettes:









One large can, and 20 cigarettes later:


















Interior after Scholl Purple 9000:


















Defa Termini'en also received Purple 9000:









Leather seats after CG Leather Conditioner:









The steering wheel also had to get some Purple 9000:









Satisfied:









Bernard had been conducting a washing experiment the last week with some brand new (and some old ones) Green linter..ehhh Monsters.. He got them for free from ScandicShine to conduct the test:



























































































































































































































































































































Conclusion: Add the thin layer of wax, then gently buffing - no linting. Where there was a little thicker layers and a little "stickier" they all linted. Bernhard was left with a feeling that he had used a lot of unnecessary time and soap, but he shall now try to boil the MF cloths to see if that helps. 
Swissvax blue MF. One word: Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:









It glides well, do not scratch and is perfect for the "Final Finish":









Oh yeah, who's your daddy?:


















Hood finish:




































Time for a recap of day three ​


----------



## Brynjar

Day 4 - It's all in the details:

We both felt that we were not quite finished with the car on Sunday, so we met back in the garage on Monday after work. We got to keep the car an extra day.

Intro:​




Brynjar removing dust from the grill. Had it not been for the water in the room was frozen, we would just done a rinse down with HP:



























The grill got some Black Wow. Black wow was first worked in with the detailing swabs. Buffed of after about 5 minutes with an all-purpose MF:


















WOW:



























Engine was carefully washed with Duragloss APC 1 / 10 and dried with MF. Black Wow applied here too:




































Golf Mk2 came with the facelift in 1990, 90 catchman they are called. On A3'n called the only SHINY:


















Swissvax Pneu on tyres:









Kinda glossy:































































CG Wet Mirror added on windows:









Did we mention it got shiny?:






















































CG Metal Shine is great on the rails (And you get a little bit funny from smelling on it):









Still a little funny:



























Found something eatable in the cloth!:









Yes, it is:









Did we mention it got shiny?









Brynjar using Megs detailing swabs:



























In absence of a workable compressor Brynjar keeps it real:









More Swissvax Pneu:



























1z Gummi Pflege:









Swissvax Autobahn on the rims:









1z Gummi Pflege was applied on all rubber exterior:


















Focus Brynjar, FOCUS:









CG Bare Bones in wheel arches:



























DCN Approved Detailer sticker:


















Nice:




































Hmm, do not know if we mentioned it, but it is SHIIIINY:


















Then some moneyshots. ENJOY!:































































































































































































































































































































































































































Time to say goodbye ​




Thanks for watching.. Hope you enjoyed the detail and took time to browse it all


----------



## -Kev-

can you ease up on the pics - 500 odd pics is _way_ too many to view :doublesho


----------



## Brynjar

No can do, but if you have about an hour to spare, you might enjoy it


----------



## sunilbass

wow, that one detailed right up! looked like you guys where having some fun!


----------



## -Kev-

Brynjar said:


> No can do, but if you have about an hour to spare, you might enjoy it


well, i did try to view it but the amount of pictures made my laptap freeze


----------



## Brynjar

lol, you should try a stationary computer then Maybe it also should say laptop stopper!!


----------



## SBerlyn

Longest writeup ever?!?!


----------



## egraphixstudios

Fantastic Detail! Definately the longest and most polished car i've seen so far!

Brillaint work!


----------



## Igloo

Wow, I can't believe i sat through that....

Awesome at the end though chaps, Well done!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Stunning effort guys, and nice tests in between.

Thank you for sharing, great write up and good humour too


----------



## -ROM-

Good write up and loved some of the humour.


But that was an unnecessarily obscene amount of pictures!!!!:lol:


----------



## Gazza

Top work!


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding work! Glad to see Nanolex is also becoming stronger in Norway (thanks to Howard!)!


----------



## alexf

As always a great write up! Really enjoy em


----------



## Brynjar

Thank you for the comments I know it's a whole lot of pics, but it's been spiced up with some vids here and there, and if you watch it with music and the whole stuff it's not that bad..


----------



## con fox

Absolutly amazing write up and an astonishing gloss finish. What ever you guys are smoking, I want some!!!!


----------



## F. Premens

Fu***ng awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar

SBerlyn said:


> Longest writeup ever?!?!


I believe so



con fox said:


> Absolutly amazing write up and an astonishing gloss finish. What ever you guys are smoking, I want some!!!!


Thank you! You could by that at the local store and it's red.. But do not recomend it for long time use...



F. Premens said:


> Fu***ng awesome! :thumb:


Thanks a lot


----------



## Bernhard

I was smoking the mild one's, Brynjar was smoking the heavy ****..

Thanks for all the nice comments, they're appriciated.


----------



## silencer1

Hi Guys,

my deepest Respect!!! Very nice writeup!!!!


Regards from Germany :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:



Frank


----------



## evenflow

Epic! Good work.


----------



## pdv40

Epic!


----------



## SimonW

Awsome, top work  

Simon


----------



## Ronnie

good job lads. how did u get round the clear coat incident my computer keeps freezing and I might have missed that bit.


----------



## Brynjar

Ronnie said:


> good job lads. how did u get round the clear coat incident my computer keeps freezing and I might have missed that bit.


Filled a thin layer of SS laquer on that spot. The area was not that big, just that the photo was taken with macro lense, so it might seeme like that. The results on that spot was far from 100% but the area would need a repaint if/or the owner decides to do the pointy dent that's there.


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellent work and write up guys, with a good sense of Norwegian Humor :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Bernhard

Thanks Mario


----------



## david.celica

Fantastic work guys


----------



## steven

thats some write up, great work though


----------



## Brynjar

Thanks guys.. 
Nice to hear that you like the write-up


----------



## madis

very nice work .... very nice..


----------



## Han5y

I dont think this was so good...


----------



## najed

superb:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Crane

great work and a nice report:thumb:


----------



## scottgm

Great Job!

did you take paint thickness readings during the correction process?


----------



## PootleFlump

Wow looks like a work and polishing. What did the owner think?


----------



## amiller

Wowzers. 30 minutes of my life GONE!

Good write up though and I do like the humour! :thumb:

Didnt spot what wax was used? I presume is was a SV though!

I think Norway would really benefit from a product like G|techniq C1 or Nanolex's Pro Paint sealant. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## PIT

Really good work.


----------



## tom_painter85

You lot are crackers!! :thumb:

Great write-up, awesome results - v.enjoyable read on a quiet Thursday afternoon


----------



## n_d_fox

Thoroughly enjoyed that write up... showed the highs and lows of the entire process and some of the behind the scenes stuff that makes this hobby / job as fun as it is at times.

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

bloody hell, thought I posted a lot of pictures!

Nice work


----------



## cheffi

i just realized while viewing this thread 2,5 30 rock episodes passed by )

nice one though, always enjoy it


----------

